# Query - setting up phone line



## morpheus (15 Oct 2009)

Hi all,

Theres a phone junction box in my house but we've never had a phone in it, house is 5 years old, I contacted eircom and they said there has never been a phone line activated in the house.

Do i need to get eircom to set up the phone, or can i get Vodafone or someone else - whom im planning to take out a phone/BB package with - to set it up for me?

Think eircom have a free set up deal at the minute, but dont know if that ties me down to anything with them or not....

Thanks!


----------



## packard (15 Oct 2009)

As far as i know you just contact whoever your getting your package from and they look after the rest, like bord gais selling electricity, it's all esb gear just they're selling it, same with the phones. Open to correction on this.


----------



## Vazelothir (19 Oct 2009)

not sure about that - I was just told that to setup my phone line with another provider I would have to get a "UAN number" (universal access number) - which you apparently can ONLY get from Eircom!!  I.e. have to sign up to eircom before I can sign up to someone else!!

Can anyone verify this?


----------



## Deas (19 Oct 2009)

If you are with UPC (NTL/Chorus) you do not need Eircom to set up your phone line as they offer a phone service on their cable network.


----------



## Vazelothir (19 Oct 2009)

FYI - talked to comreg, according to them - 

_"if you are a new tenant in the house and there is an inactive line, you can go to your provider of choice and ask to set up service under the "New Tenant Process". This operator should be able to request the reconnection on your behalf and provide you with service. "_


Deas - you're right about UPC as an alternative, if its available in your area (its not available for me)


----------

